# Requirement for skill assessment with Engineers Australia



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and had a very important query which I am expecting an answer to.
I have been going through the Australian Immigration websites to understand the Skilled migration process and have a query on the same.

- I did a 4 year Mechanical Engineering Course in 2004 and was working in a related skill for 2 years (till 2006).

- Subsequently I completed a 2 year MBA course (2006-2008) and since 2008, have been working as a SAP consultant (which is also listed under Skilled Occupation list - skill closely matches with System Analyst/Business Analyst)

- I found, however, that my skills assessment for the Business Analyst Role would be done by Australian Computer Society (ACS). Additionally, on their website, I found that if my undergraduate/postgraduate education is not in a computing field then I need to have atleast 6 years of experience in this field to compensate for that education. In this case, I only have 3 years of experience as a Business Analyst

My query at this stage is :
A) whether I can qualify for immigration using my Mechanical Engineering undergraduate degree and my earlier experience of 2 years (2004 - 2006) ? and
B) Whether Engineers Australia will consider my earlier experience while assessing me? I can write a CDR for the work that I used to do but would it affect my chance of a successful skill assessment if I have'nt worked as a Mechanical Engineer after 2006?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

As long as u can satisfy the requirements for EngAus, including what they stipulate for a CDR, you should be fine with Engineering...


----------



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

twister292 said:


> As long as u can satisfy the requirements for EngAus, including what they stipulate for a CDR, you should be fine with Engineering...



Thanx twister...actually I was a little apprehensive as I have an experience in the skill which is about 5 years old...

Also another point is that during my visa application in case I have a positive skill assessment, will the fact that I do not have current work experience count as a negative. I have checked with the new point system which will come into effect in July, 2011. I qualify with 65 points which include 20 points for an IELTS score of 8.:confused2:


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

sayantisarkar said:


> Thanx twister...actually I was a little apprehensive as I have an experience in the skill which is about 5 years old...
> 
> Also another point is that during my visa application in case I have a positive skill assessment, will the fact that I do not have current work experience count as a negative. I have checked with the new point system which will come into effect in July, 2011. I qualify with 65 points which include 20 points for an IELTS score of 8.:confused2:


The requirement for "specific work experience" and any points for work experience can be gained only for experience in a field related to what your skills assessment shows.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

sayantisarkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and had a very important query which I am expecting an answer to.
> I have been going through the Australian Immigration websites to understand the Skilled migration process and have a query on the same.
> ...



You may get positive assesment from Engineers Australia using your experience which you gained during 2004-2006. But you can't qualify for immigration as requirements set by DIAC that are currently applicable. 

DIAC requires 12 months relevant work experience out of last 24 months in your nominated occupation if you are skilled sponsored visa and 36 months relevant experience out of last 48 months if you apply for skilled independent visa.

So, I dnt think you can apply for visa during current point system by using your engineering degree and experience.

Regards


----------



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

ali_bajwa said:


> You may get positive assesment from Engineers Australia using your experience which you gained during 2004-2006. But you can't qualify for immigration as requirements set by DIAC that are currently applicable.
> 
> DIAC requires 12 months relevant work experience out of last 24 months in your nominated occupation if you are skilled sponsored visa and 36 months relevant experience out of last 48 months if you apply for skilled independent visa.
> 
> ...



I have checked the current point system and the pass marks is 65. I am scoring 65 if I have an IELTS score of 65. Do you think that even if I have the pass marks in the point system, there can be a problem with my visa application.


----------



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

twister292 said:


> The requirement for "specific work experience" and any points for work experience can be gained only for experience in a field related to what your skills assessment shows.



Thats fine with me twister. But If I am getting 65 points from the rest of the areas, is there any chance that my case will not be considered?


----------



## lacky123 (May 28, 2011)

*Help*

I understood all criteria of migration process to Australia.

I want to know 

1. Do the skill assesing institute (for instance say Spacial science institute of Australia) will contact our previous employer to get clarifications about our working history?
2 If i worked the particular place and when the contacted person respond as not worked me in that particular company what will happende?This may happened due to changes of HR managers.?

3.Do the letter must company stamp even though the letters on company offical letter head?

kindly advice me and send me link if possible.

Thanks



sayantisarkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and had a very important query which I am expecting an answer to.
> I have been going through the Australian Immigration websites to understand the Skilled migration process and have a query on the same.
> ...


----------



## arsat (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello guys, 

Just a quick question for skills assesmen. I qualify with 60 points based on my PhD, age and IELTS score. However I only have 2 years of experience (no points). For skills assesment with Engineers Australia for Biomedical Engineers, do I need work experience for more than 2 years, or just my PhD and 2 years work experience is sufficient.

Thanks in advance 

Regards

Arsat


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Document Certification*

Hello everyone.

As per MSA booklet, any authorized lawyer can certify the copies of document.
(Ref. MSA booklet, page 6).

Now, my grandfather is authorized lawyer in India.So, can he certify my copies? as I heard somewhere that a closely relative can not be a part of these things..

Help Me..


----------



## New Beginning (Feb 21, 2014)

*SAP MM closely related to Mechanical Engineering ?*

Can SAP Functional Consultant in Materials Management be accepted by DIAC as "closely related occupation" of Mechanical Engineering ?

I have got positive assessment in Mech Engg but falling short of 6 months of experience in Mechanical Engg to get 60 points. I am trying to use the SAP implementation earlier in my career for completing the 5 yrs required.

Pls your replies would greatly help.

Rgds
Srini


----------



## ajayccet (Jun 11, 2015)

*Regarding skill assessment from Engineers australia*

Hello everyone. Actually i am About to lodge my application to engineers australia for Professional engineer in electrical. I have done diploma in Electrical engineering of 3 Years and then after i have done Bachelor in Electrical engineering which is again of 3 years. So can anyone please help me in this, that after lodging of file, am i going to be assessed as a professional engineer of Engineering technologist. As it is mentioned in the MSA booklet that if we wanted to get assessed as a Professional engineer, the qualification should be of 4 year bachelor in engineering followed by 12 years of schooling. Please suggest me something on this.


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Tax documents are necessary to submit to get assessed from Engineers Australia for an overseas candidate?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

There's a list of documents at the end of the MSA booklet.


----------



## nouman.saeed (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone know about the documents required in column B for skills assessment in MSA Booklet?

I have completed all the documentation, but doesn't know about how to arrange any of the required evidence for skilled employment, i.e. income tax/payroll tax report etc.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

Gents,
A quick question; I have finished my assessment through Engineers Australia and got my letter with positive outcome. I have 8 years of experience that I am claiming. Is the EA letter enough to start my immigration EOI and further complete my immigration application or do I need something else?


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

*EA Docs*

Please tell what are the docs u kept for EA Assessment, so that we can tell you further for DIBP..



Abdo2020 said:


> Gents,
> A quick question; I have finished my assessment through Engineers Australia and got my letter with positive outcome. I have 8 years of experience that I am claiming. Is the EA letter enough to start my immigration EOI and further complete my immigration application or do I need something else?


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> Please tell what are the docs u kept for EA Assessment, so that we can tell you further for DIBP..


What I received from them is MSA CDR Outcome Letter indicating that the competencies I have demonstrated, taken in conjunction with my qualifications meet the requirements for occupation.

So is this enough or not?
YOur reply is highly appreciated


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

Abdo2020 said:


> What I received from them is MSA CDR Outcome Letter indicating that the competencies I have demonstrated, taken in conjunction with my qualifications meet the requirements for occupation.
> 
> So is this enough or not?
> YOur reply is highly appreciated


Also what I sent them is my CV, IELTS score, masters degree and bachelor degree and my CDR application requirements if this what you mean!


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

You have asked what other documents do you need to keep for DIBP along with your outcome letter. Firstly, could we know what detailed docs u provided to EA



Abdo2020 said:


> What I received from them is MSA CDR Outcome Letter indicating that the competencies I have demonstrated, taken in conjunction with my qualifications meet the requirements for occupation.
> 
> So is this enough or not?
> YOur reply is highly appreciated


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes, May I know what docs you kept for Column B in MSA Booklet Page number 22?



Abdo2020 said:


> Also what I sent them is my CV, IELTS score, masters degree and bachelor degree and my CDR application requirements if this what you mean!


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> You have asked what other documents do you need to keep for DIBP along with your outcome letter. Firstly, could we know what detailed docs u provided to EA




OK, the documents provided to EA are:
- CV
- CDR
- 3 Career Episodes
- Masters Degree certificate
- Bachelor Degree Certificate
- Experience certificates proving 8 years of experience
- IELTS certificate

Then I got my positive outcome from them as mentioned. Is the outcome letter enough to start my EOI now?


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> Yes, May I know what docs you kept for Column B in MSA Booklet Page number 22?


The case in page 22 does not apply for me as I do not have PHD or 3 years of experience overseas. I have only 1.5 years exp overseas. Does this answer your question?
Thanks a lot for your help and your reply is appreciated


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes, u can start, but make sure you can also provide any one of them below.
Have you kept any thing for EA assessment from the list below?

Social Security/Social Insurance Report
• Income Tax/Payroll Tax report
• Superfund Contribution Statement
• Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution report
• Any documents issued by the related government agency/third party organisation





Abdo2020 said:


> OK, the documents provided to EA are:
> - CV
> - CDR
> - 3 Career Episodes
> ...


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

So, you did assessment only for CDR, nor for relevant skilled employment assessment? 

May I know how much AUD did pay for this?



Abdo2020 said:


> The case in page 22 does not apply for me as I do not have PHD or 3 years of experience overseas. I have only 1.5 years exp overseas. Does this answer your question?
> Thanks a lot for your help and your reply is appreciated


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> Yes, u can start, but make sure you can also provide any one of them below.
> Have you kept any thing for EA assessment from the list below?
> 
> Social Security/Social Insurance Report
> ...




Great, so no need for any further assessment for my years of experience.

I have not provided any of the above, by I provide HR letter with my salary and contract and how many years I have been working in my current role.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> So, you did assessment only for CDR, nor for relevant skilled employment assessment?
> 
> May I know how much AUD did pay for this?


Was 900$ Australian


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

You are confusing me!

1. Standard Competency Demonstration Report is AU$650.00

2. Competency Demonstration Report +Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment is AU$920.00

So, I guess you did assessment for both CDR and Relevant Skilled Employment, is n't it?



Abdo2020 said:


> Was 900$ Australian


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Or you went for Fast Track which is $650 plus $250 = $900??




krrish123 said:


> You are confusing me!
> 
> 1. Standard Competency Demonstration Report is AU$650.00
> 
> ...


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Abdo2020 said:


> Was 900$ Australian



May I know having said that 8 years of experience and you have only 1.5 years relevant work experience?


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> Or you went for Fast Track which is $650 plus $250 = $900??


I went the fast track indeed yes.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> May I know having said that 8 years of experience and you have only 1.5 years relevant work experience?


I meant 8 total years of experience overall with 1.5 years of experience overseas. That the reason the case in page 22 in MSA booklet does not apply for me as it need 3 years overseas at least.


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

May I know where did you work, the term overseas means 'Outside Australia'



Abdo2020 said:


> I meant 8 total years of experience overall with 1.5 years of experience overseas. That the reason the case in page 22 in MSA booklet does not apply for me as it need 3 years overseas at least.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> May I know where did you work, the term overseas means 'Outside Australia'


Oh my god, I thought this means you worked outside your home country for 3 years, are you sure from that?
I worked locally in Egypt then moved to Netherlands


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes, most people think like this only. I am damn sure. Now I think you need to apply for Separate Skilled Employment Experience in Fast Track. Hope you get more scores for DIBP, may I know your current score?




Abdo2020 said:


> Oh my god, I thought this means you worked outside your home country for 3 years, are you sure from that?
> I worked locally in Egypt then moved to Netherlands


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> Yes, most people think like this only. I am damn sure. Now I think you need to apply for Separate Skilled Employment Experience in Fast Track. Hope you get more scores for DIBP, may I know your current score?


60 only, but I claimed 8 years of experience according to the letter I received. Do you think I may get more if I do this assessment for experience?


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Abdo2020 said:


> 60 only, but I claimed 8 years of experience according to the letter I received. Do you think I may get more if I do this assessment for experience?


You are again confusing me. May I know what the positive outcome letter states?

You applied for Relevant skilled experience too?


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

krrish123 said:


> You are again confusing me. May I know what the positive outcome letter states?
> 
> You applied for Relevant skilled experience too?


No confusion. I meant again I have 8 years of experience based on my CV I sent them. I did not apply for any additional assessment services indicated in page 22 in MSA booklet.

The outcome says:
Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in conjunction with your qualifications from the following institutions:...... meet the current requirement for the following occupation.....
Hope this clears the confusion. I think I do not need to apply for any additional work assessment, am I correct?


----------



## krrish123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes, if you have 60 points already. No need to apply for additional assessment.

All the best!



Abdo2020 said:


> No confusion. I meant again I have 8 years of experience based on my CV I sent them. I did not apply for any additional assessment services indicated in page 22 in MSA booklet.
> 
> The outcome says:
> Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in conjunction with your qualifications from the following institutions:...... meet the current requirement for the following occupation.....
> Hope this clears the confusion. I think I do not need to apply for any additional work assessment, am I correct?


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

hello All

while going through EA checklist it is mentioned that

*Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority where applicable (e.g Phillipine regulations commission )*

1.What is it?

2. Does it required for an Instrument & control engineer who completed degree in india?

I completed Applied electronics and instrumentation (B tech ) in MG University kerala, India

Please reply


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have got a query and hoping that someone can help me out here, I am an BE in Instrumentation Engineering and also have 4 years of experience working as an Design Engineer, and my ANZSCO Work Code is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer - which has an Assessing Body as Engineer Australia, 

My current company where I have been working since 4 years till date, has straight forward rejected in giving a reference letter on company letter head.

I need to get a positive assessment to earn 5 points for spouse application(along with my Husband who is the primary Applicant).

Question:

1) Can I apply for assessment with EA Without showing my experience?
2) I have got a statutory declaration made by one of my supervisor on a stamp Paper and also Notarized, however MSA Booklet says to get a reference letter on a Company Letter head along with the declaration? if I had a reference I need not make a Declaration in the first place. if anyone understands this situation can you kindly help ?

Option 3:
• Reference letter endorsed by the Manager/Direct Supervisor/Human Resources Department, with
letter head, stamp, full address of the company and telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses and date of commencement and finish etc.
*AND*
• Statutory Declaration/Affidavit by a direct supervisor providing your duties 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

Nibysara Subin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got a query and hoping that someone can help me out here, I am an BE in Instrumentation Engineering and also have 4 years of experience working as an Design Engineer, and my ANZSCO Work Code is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer - which has an Assessing Body as Engineer Australia,
> 
> ...


1) EA requires for each work experience a kind of HR letter. The company name and address/numbers should be shown. I would recommend not to ask them for any letters for a certain reason, just ask for HR letter and let them provide it without a reason.
2) Your supervisor letter should be enough if it shows his/her numbers, email addresses...etc

What you read in option 3 is for the experience assessment which is not needed in the immigration and it is an option if you want it, but not obligatory.


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Team,

I have got a query, I am from India having BE in Instrumentation Engineering from and also have 4 years of experience as an Instrumentation Design Engineer, and my ANZSCO Work Code is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer.

My current company where I have been working since 4 years till date, has straight forward rejected in giving a reference letter on company letter head.

I need to get a positive assessment to earn 5 points for spouse application(along with my Husband who is the primary Applicant under ANZSCO 261111 ).

Question:

1) Can I apply for assessment with EA Without showing my experience for assessment?
2) I have got a statutory declaration made by my direct supervisor on a stamp Paper and also Notarized, however MSA Booklet says to also get a reference letter on a Company Letter head along with the declaration.

Option 3:
• Reference letter endorsed by the Manager/Direct Supervisor/Human Resources Department, with
letter head, stamp, full address of the company and telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses and date of commencement and finish etc.
AND
• Statutory Declaration/Affidavit by a direct supervisor providing your duties 
Is both the documents required? Or can i go for assessing without considering my experience if 4 years? 

Thanks in advance for your help
-- 
Thanks and regards,

Nibysara Subin


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

@Patriot,
Thank you so much for your quick reply.

1) EA requires for each work experience a kind of HR letter. The company name and address/numbers should be shown. I would recommend not to ask them for any letters for a certain reason, just ask for HR letter and let them provide it without a reason.
Niby: I'm sure my HR won't give me a reference letter.
2) Your supervisor letter should be enough if it shows his/her numbers, email addresses...etc
Niby: But the supervisor's statutory declaration is on a stamp paper and not on a company letter head. Would that be fine?

What you read in option 3 is for the experience assessment which is not needed in the immigration and it is an option if you want it, but not obligatory.
Niby: 1)You mean to say i don't need to show my experience at all?
2)Only the degree certificates will suffice the purpose of assessment?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

Nibysara Subin said:


> @Patriot,
> Thank you so much for your quick reply.
> 
> 1) EA requires for each work experience a kind of HR letter. The company name and address/numbers should be shown. I would recommend not to ask them for any letters for a certain reason, just ask for HR letter and let them provide it without a reason.
> ...


1)For your last questions, they need to see your HR letter for your qualification assessment as this proves you have worked in such company for such period of time, but you do not need to ask for experience assessment as this is something else on their website and it is an option to take/leave as per your needs. Also does not affect your immigration. The only letter needed for immigration is the MSA (Migration Skills Assessment) for your qualifications.
2) Yes, the degree certificate is needed, but get HR letter proves you worked at leat one year which they need to provide you with the MSA letter

Hope this helps


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

Patriot said:


> 1)For your last questions, they need to see your HR letter for your qualification assessment as this proves you have worked in such company for such period of time, but you do not need to ask for experience assessment as this is something else on their website and it is an option to take/leave as per your needs. Also does not affect your immigration. The only letter needed for immigration is the MSA (Migration Skills Assessment) for your qualifications.
> 2) Yes, the degree certificate is needed, but get HR letter proves you worked at leat one year which they need to provide you with the MSA letter
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you so much. You were of great help.

All the best for your journey


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello, Guys. This is Zain from Pakistan. I am a qualified Mechanical Engineer with no practical working experience. I have IELTS 7 band Overall which I can improve to 8 as a result of further practice. I will get 30 points for age, 15 for degree, 10 for IELTS Band 7 and 5 if I get state nomination. Are there any chances of getting PR without work experience? Further, I also want to know how do I get my skills Pakistan is not a signatory of Dublin, Washington and Sydney accord?. I am confused how to fill up CDR pathway forms. Urgent help required please.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Nibysara Subin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got a query and hoping that someone can help me out here, I am an BE in Instrumentation Engineering and also have 4 years of experience working as an Design Engineer, and my ANZSCO Work Code is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer - which has an Assessing Body as Engineer Australia,
> 
> ...


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Nibysara Subin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got a query and hoping that someone can help me out here, I am an BE in Instrumentation Engineering and also have 4 years of experience working as an Design Engineer, and my ANZSCO Work Code is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer - which has an Assessing Body as Engineer Australia,
> 
> ...


If you want to get 5 points for your husband, then you only need to get assessment of your qualification. You can get reference letter on plane paper from any of your senior colleague along with other supporting documents like pay slips, tax returns, joining letter or any other proof of job. 
EA will assess your qualification and that you can present to DIBP for claiming 5 points


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

sambat said:


> If you want to get 5 points for your husband, then you only need to get assessment of your qualification. You can get reference letter on plane paper from any of your senior colleague along with other supporting documents like pay slips, tax returns, joining letter or any other proof of job.
> EA will assess your qualification and that you can present to DIBP for claiming 5 points


thank u so much for your reply.

in your signature i saw u got positive EA assessment in less than 2 weeks time while others took more than 3 months.
did u go for fast track application process??


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

BAT7722 said:


> Hello, Guys. This is Zain from Pakistan. I am a qualified Mechanical Engineer with no practical working experience. I have IELTS 7 band Overall which I can improve to 8 as a result of further practice. I will get 30 points for age, 15 for degree, 10 for IELTS Band 7 and 5 if I get state nomination. Are there any chances of getting PR without work experience? Further, I also want to know how do I get my skills Pakistan is not a signatory of Dublin, Washington and Sydney accord?. I am confused how to fill up CDR pathway forms. Urgent help required please.



Zain,

CDR is not a single form ...its a whole bunch of Career episodes, which you have to write in your own words......As you do not have practical exp....I advise write your CEs based on your project....any indstl Trainings your had, Summary statement, CPD .......

You can apply to EA for assessment........then you can plan for your application


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## vhparekh (May 23, 2014)

*Mechanical Engineer + MBA in Finance working as Mechanical Engineer - Supervisor*

Hello, 

I have done my B.E. in Mechanical Engineer in 2002 & opted for MBA in Finance/Marketing in 2003 & completed in 2005 (both full time).

I worked in Sales from Nov 2005 to Oct 2007. But then switched back to Engineering job in Dec 2007 & since then had been working with the same company as Mechanical Engineer - Supervisor.

I am willing to go for Australian PR now & was looking for Assessment and found ANZSCO code 233512 to be suiting my current profile. 
Can you plz guide whether I need to go for EngineersAustralia only or do I need to assess my previous experiences as well?

Also for Engineers Australia, what is the procedure? I mean what are the accords & which way to move? Is CDR mandatory?

Guidance from seniors would be much helpful.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Since you are going to apply for assessment as mechanical engineer, you need to assess only the relevant experience for anzsco code 233512.

Other years of experience will not be counted by Engineers Australia.

CDR path is not mandatory for all applicants. There are other different paths depending on the university. 

You better read MSA booklet to find out the proper path for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharry (Jul 24, 2016)

Dear All I'm a Btech civil engineer passed out in 2014 with no work exp from india. 
Please guide for the following 
1 how to go about skill asessment as I'm really confused. 
2 with a positive skill asessment and a minimum 7 in ielts I'm getting 60 points in 190 for nsw does that mean that I am eligible or is work ex really a requirement as all the Agents here in delhi say. 
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Dear All I'm a Btech civil engineer passed out in 2014 with no work exp from india. 
Please guide for the following 
1 how to go about skill asessment as I'm really confused. 

go for skill assessment of qualification, write career episodes etc indicating your learning of civil engineer in college, project work, training etc done during duration of course.



2 with a positive skill asessment and a minimum 7 in ielts I'm getting 60 points in 190 for nsw does that mean that I am eligible or is work ex really a requirement as all the Agents here in delhi say. 


state need skilled worker, hence they will prefer a guy who has work experience instead of a guy who doesnt have. 

Thanks


----------



## gnk90 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Query regarding EA additional service*

I have obtained positive outcome as a Mechanical Engineer. Now by the end of July, I will be completing 3 years of work experience. So, to claim 5 more points, I am looking forward to get my Relevant Experience Assessed by EA's Additional Service. My question is what is the time frame of the additional service? and will I have to pay extra AGAIN as a fast track fee or just Separate Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment fee $363?
Please someone clear my doubt here. 
I do have one more question.
For my first employment from 1st jan 2013 to 331st Dec 2013, I have Employment Certificate, Letter of Reference and Bank Statement ONLY. Also, in my Bank Statement, instead of Company's name CEMTEX DEP has been printed as the source of salary. Are these documents gonna be enough in obtaining employment assessment for this particular employment duration?
Thanks in advance. I am looking forward to some helpful replies on my query.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gnk90 said:


> I have obtained positive outcome as a Mechanical Engineer. Now by the end of July, I will be completing 3 years of work experience. So, to claim 5 more points, I am looking forward to get my Relevant Experience Assessed by EA's Additional Service. My question is what is the time frame of the additional service? and will I have to pay extra AGAIN as a fast track fee or just Separate Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment fee $363?
> Please someone clear my doubt here.
> I do have one more question.
> For my first employment from 1st jan 2013 to 331st Dec 2013, I have Employment Certificate, Letter of Reference and Bank Statement ONLY. Also, in my Bank Statement, instead of Company's name CEMTEX DEP has been printed as the source of salary. Are these documents gonna be enough in obtaining employment assessment for this particular employment duration?
> Thanks in advance. I am looking forward to some helpful replies on my query.


dont go for any assessment of experience by EA, one forum member has done assessment only for qualification(civil engineer), he submitted visa application along with documents for experience(reference letters, pay slips, Income tax returns, bank statements etc), he got grant without any fuss. 

even if you get assessment of experience done by EA, DIBP may verify it again( as in my case) so no need to waste money on EA, go ahead with your visa application once you receive invite. 


regarding your second statement, try to have some third party evidence like income tax return or bank statements( you should be able to explain what CEMTEX DEP implies, is it some abbreviation of your company. 


all the best


----------



## mrwagan09 (Aug 6, 2016)

*cdr Civil engineer*



sambat said:


> can you help me out in writing cdr ?


----------



## saleh91 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello,

I'm not sure if anyone has experience with this or not. But I'm planning to apply for 189 next month and I have 1.5 years of experience outside of OZ and exactly 1 year of experience in OZ (5 points). Now the question is that there is statement in the Engineers Australia booklet which notes the following "Work experience should be paid at the market or salaried rate for engineering professionals."

I was paid a bit more than the minimum wage when I started, which is quite low income for an engineer. I'm afraid they won't except my experience in OZ for that period because of that. Is there a salary rate schedule that they follow for the assessment?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

saleh91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has experience with this or not. But I'm planning to apply for 189 next month and I have 1.5 years of experience outside of OZ and exactly 1 year of experience in OZ (5 points). Now the question is that there is statement in the Engineers Australia booklet which notes the following "Work experience should be paid at the market or salaried rate for engineering professionals."
> 
> I was paid a bit more than the minimum wage when I started, which is quite low income for an engineer. I'm afraid they won't except my experience in OZ for that period because of that. Is there a salary rate schedule that they follow for the assessment?


Mate, go check fairwork website, find your award and your status.
Hourly or package it must meet the industry standard.

EA rejected my claim for 1 year work experience inside Australia, but don't lose hope yet.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello Seniors,
I need all your advises here.
I am currently residing Sri Lanka and looking forward to migrate to Queensland under 190 sub class visa through a migration consultant.
I have MEng Civil Engineering degree with 1+yr experience and Civil Engineering Diploma with 4+yr experience.
I contacted EA and they say that they can not recognize the MEng degree and its up to me to apply and see the results.

But my consultant say i have to apply as engineering technician (by using my diploma ) assessing through VETASSESS .

My consultant says that I can claims the points to MEng degree and for the work experience.

Say if I make it to land Aussie as engineering technician, what would I do with my Master's degree?
Should I evaluate it to get EA Membership? I can not see a clear path to practice my profession there. how should I use my MEng Degree to reach Professional Engineers path after landing Australia?

I highly appreciate your support guys. Thanks


----------



## Shabaranks1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Patriot said:


> 1) EA requires for each work experience a kind of HR letter. The company name and address/numbers should be shown. I would recommend not to ask them for any letters for a certain reason, just ask for HR letter and let them provide it without a reason.
> 2) Your supervisor letter should be enough if it shows his/her numbers, email addresses...etc
> 
> What you read in option 3 is for the experience assessment which is not needed in the immigration and it is an option if you want it, but not obligatory.


Hello, please i need your help with a few questions. I have a bachelor honours degree in Computer science and I.T. i also have 5 years of working experience as a Telecommunications Network Engineer. 
Do you think i will get a positive assessment under Engineers Australia knowing that my degree is not an engineering degree? I am thinking my work experience should be able to help. Your candid advice will be appreciated.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Shabaranks1 said:


> Hello, please i need your help with a few questions. I have a bachelor honours degree in Computer science and I.T. i also have 5 years of working experience as a Telecommunications Network Engineer.
> Do you think i will get a positive assessment under Engineers Australia knowing that my degree is not an engineering degree? I am thinking my work experience should be able to help. Your candid advice will be appreciated.


Hey bro, I see you've been waiting for a response to your query. I don't have a direct answer, but I advise you write or call Engineers Australia and/or the Assessing Authority for your degree about your query while you await a response on this forum. The issue is that we can only provide directions or advice on issues relating to our case or one we or someone we know have encountered before. So, probably no one that has read your question has clear answers to it. And we try to give out information that are correct or valid at the time of posting.


----------



## Shabaranks1 (Oct 9, 2016)

catchdwind said:


> Hey bro, I see you've been waiting for a response to your query. I don't have a direct answer, but I advise you write or call Engineers Australia and/or the Assessing Authority for your degree about your query while you await a response on this forum. The issue is that we can only provide directions or advice on issues relating to our case or one we or someone we know have encountered before. So, probably no one that has read your question has clear answers to it. And we try to give out information that are correct or valid at the time of posting.


Thanks a lot for your response. I will contact EA for guidance. I will keep you informed on whatever response they give.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

i think they might give you engineering technologist assesment but it is better to call them and enquire

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Shabaranks1 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I will contact EA for guidance. I will keep you informed on whatever response they give.


i think they might give you engineering technologist assesment but it is better to call them and enquire

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Shabaranks1 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I will contact EA for guidance. I will keep you informed on whatever response they give.


Do note that EA responds only during business hours (8:30 - 17:00 AEST MON - FRI).


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone please help me with my question.
I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics Engineering (B.E-EEE). And I have Taken up IELTS (L\R\W\S - 6.5\7\6\6).
And I have 6 months local (Indian) work Experience.
I want to take up EA assessment to add 5 points to my partner skills. She is already at 55 so my points would add up to 60.

So with my criteria will I be getting positive assessment from EA. Also could you please let me know if there is any pre-check I should do before going through it.

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Hello Mohammed,
Your current English score meets the minimum requirement of band 6 for EA Skills Assessment. So, it won't affect the outcome of your result. What's left now is for you to ensure that you submit a good CDR which comprises:

1. three (3) career episodes i.e. reports on three different projects to demonstrate your competency in Electrical & Electronics Engineering
2. a strong and positive Professional Engineer Summary
3. Your resume/cv
4. CPD i.e. list of ways you've kept up-to-date with developments in your field.

For EA Assessment, the only pre-check in your case, since you are not claiming points for experience, is to ensure that you've your University Transcript and Certificate scanned and ready for upload.

A smart way to positive assessment is to connect with people in your occupation who have successfully completed their assessments and received positive outcomes. They'll provide excellent guides to you.

Good luck.




mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please help me with my question.
> I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics Engineering (B.E-EEE). And I have Taken up IELTS (L\R\W\S - 6.5\7\6\6).
> ...


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Heap thanks Brother,

I fall under Washington accord. Do I still need to submit CDR.

Also I am trying to claim point for spouse. Will it be sufficient if they could assess only my education or also my work experience needs to be assessed.

Because in DIBP it says 
•had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
•had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation
will my assessment result helps to add 5 points to this

Thanks in Advance,
Eliyas



catchdwind said:


> Hello Mohammed,
> Your current English score meets the minimum requirement of band 6 for EA Skills Assessment. So, it won't affect the outcome of your result. What's left now is for you to ensure that you submit a good CDR which comprises:
> 
> 1. three (3) career episodes i.e. reports on three different projects to demonstrate your competency in Electrical & Electronics Engineering
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Heap thanks Brother,
> 
> I fall under Washington accord. Do I still need to submit CDR.


No. But still have a look at what EA MSA Booklet says.



> Also I am trying to claim point for spouse. Will it be sufficient if they could assess only my education or also my work experience needs to be assessed.


If you want to claim points for work experience, then they will assess it, else only degree. It depends on what you want them to assess.



> Because in DIBP it says
> •had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> •had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation
> will my assessment result helps to add 5 points to this
> ...


No, your wife needs to submit her own EA MSA Application and get approval for herself to claim 5 spouse points.


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks a lot Zaback,

I am posting this on behalf of my wife. Currently I have applied for 190 visa (261313-Software Engineer) with 60+5 points. Since the process is very slow its almost 4 months so I thought of adding my spouse points (5 points) to speed up my process.

My Wife scenario is like 
She did her B.E in Electrical and Electronics engineering.
Cleared IELTS with 6+ in all modules.
Has close to 10 months of relevant work experience.

So have planned to apply for EA assessment in order to claim 5 points.
Is it fine if I get her education assessed or do I also need to get her work assessed to claim 5 points. If so would I be getting positive assessment from EA since she has less than a year experience.

Thank in Advance,




zaback21 said:


> No. But still have a look at what EA MSA Booklet says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Thanks a lot Zaback,
> 
> I am posting this on behalf of my wife. Currently I have applied for 190 visa (261313-Software Engineer) with 60+5 points. Since the process is very slow its almost 4 months so I thought of adding my spouse points (5 points) to speed up my process.
> 
> ...


Your wife subject has less demand and easy chance of getting invitation. If your wife can get 7+ , there is a chance for her to get invite with your point adding up to 60 if Electrical Engineering. If she is assessed as Electronics Engg, then she will have to wait 4 month and may not get it.


Your wife only needs her degree assessed. Her work experience won't be assessed and can't claim any points since it's is less than 1 year and if overseas, first 1-2 years is usually ignored by Engineers Australia.

If her degree is non Accord Degree, then she needs to do CDR and this is where she may need to show her work experience.

Overall, *your wife only needs her degree assessed.*


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Great  Thanks a lot brother.

She is trying to score 7+ in IELTS will keep posted when she gets on.

On the other hand, one last query. Only by getting degree assess has positive, can I claim 5 points for spouse or is it must she must have minimum 2 years experience so I could claim 5 points.

Thanks,
Eliyas



zaback21 said:


> Your wife subject has less demand and easy chance of getting invitation. If your wife can get 7+ , there is a chance for her to get invite with your point adding up to 60 if Electrical Engineering. If she is assessed as Electronics Engg, then she will have to wait 4 month and may not get it.
> 
> 
> Your wife only needs her degree assessed. Her work experience won't be assessed and can't claim any points since it's is less than 1 year and if overseas, first 1-2 years is usually ignored by Engineers Australia.
> ...


----------



## Muhmooud (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello 
my experience is 8 years as telecommunication/electrical engineer as below 
- physical instructor / lab assistance engineer for Cambridge syllabus 3 years 
- Technical instructor for Mobile network Radio Technology 3 years 
- Presales solution engineer for Mobile network Radio Technology 2.5 
will Australia engineering and EOI will consider them all all


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,

Anyone claimed for 1 year work experience inside Australia and Engineers Australia rejected that claim? This happened to me, I just wanna know that I am not the only one, thanks.


----------



## Fahadzahoor (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, 
I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue? 

Thanks
fahad Zahoor


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I got a comment from EA assessor as follows as my first two work experiences are unverifiable due to lack of supporting documents:

1) If only two of your four work experiences are recognised by Engineers Australia, this could have a negative effect in the outcome of your application with the Department of Immigration, as they will see that you don’t comply with the EA requirements for professional engineer in part of your professional career, so you won’t be able to claim the extra points you are most likely hoping to get through this assessment;
2) If you are happy, I will finalise your assessment based on all the other documentation provided, including your career episodes, recognising you as a professional engineer, but without work experience, which it could have a more positive outcome from the Department of Immigration."

I do want to claim the two work verifiable experiences in my EOI which can give me 5 points. Is the assessor asking me that if I claimed all 4 experiences it will be a problem when I apply for immigration? Can EA assess first two as verified and leave 2 experiences as unverified and later I will only claim points for verified experience in my EOI?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Saud131 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got a comment from EA assessor as follows as my first two work experiences are unverifiable due to lack of supporting documents:
> 
> 1) If only two of your four work experiences are recognised by Engineers Australia, this could have a negative effect in the outcome of your application with the Department of Immigration, as they will see that you don’t comply with the EA requirements for professional engineer in part of your professional career, so you won’t be able to claim the extra points you are most likely hoping to get through this assessment;
> ...


best thing would be to agree with the assessor and ask him to give you assessment for professional engineer only and do not get your employment from him as he is sugesting in point 2.
later you can claim all the work experience with dibp as ea employment assessment is an optional service.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. I appreciate your valuable suggestion, I am wondering about one thing. Is it possible that I ask the assessor to verify only the latter two experiences. I will not claim the first two in the EOI. In the outcome it will also show that two experiences are related to my profession. Is this not good too?



ibbz87 said:


> best thing would be to agree with the assessor and ask him to give you assessment for professional engineer only and do not get your employment from him as he is sugesting in point 2.
> later you can claim all the work experience with dibp as ea employment assessment is an optional service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Saud131 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I appreciate your valuable suggestion, I am wondering about one thing. Is it possible that I ask the assessor to verify only the latter two experiences. I will not claim the first two in the EOI. In the outcome it will also show that two experiences are related to my profession. Is this not good too?


well if that experience can get you 5 points then why not

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

[Thanks a lot. This is what I actually want. The 5 points only not 10.


QUOTE=ibbz87;11993825]well if that experience can get you 5 points then why not

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi

I am interested to know about EA RSA.

How one can justified his experience if we don't have copy of contract letter. Following documents can be provided.


1. Reference letter on letter head

2. Bank statement

3. Visa copy 

4. Company letter for immigration
etc.

What is best justification for EA?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> best thing would be to agree with the assessor and ask him to give you assessment for professional engineer only and do not get your employment from him as he is sugesting in point 2.
> later you can claim all the work experience with dibp as ea employment assessment is an optional service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


How do you say that it is an optional service?

July 2016 EA rejected my 1 year work experience inside Australia thus I came back to 55 points and resulted to go down to student visa (I'm currently inside AU), and I am still finding ways to increase my points. I didn't risk submitting EOI and Visa Application as I am scared that if they ask me why don't I have any assessment for the 1 year experience that I am claiming from EA they might also reject my visa application. It was the advise of an immigration agent too that I should not risk it.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

KennyP said:


> How do you say that it is an optional service?
> 
> July 2016 EA rejected my 1 year work experience inside Australia thus I came back to 55 points and resulted to go down to student visa (I'm currently inside AU), and I am still finding ways to increase my points. I didn't risk submitting EOI and Visa Application as I am scared that if they ask me why don't I have any assessment for the 1 year experience that I am claiming from EA they might also reject my visa application. It was the advise of an immigration agent too that I should not risk it.


well it was your own decision to go for EA experience assessment and once they have rejected one year from it then yes it is a risk sure but there are numerous people on this forum who have claimed the work exp successfully from DIBP given that they had enough documentation to back it up.
it clearly says on EA'S website that employment assessment is optional service and unlike acs it is not mandatory.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

KennyP said:


> How do you say that it is an optional service?
> 
> July 2016 EA rejected my 1 year work experience inside Australia thus I came back to 55 points and resulted to go down to student visa (I'm currently inside AU), and I am still finding ways to increase my points. I didn't risk submitting EOI and Visa Application as I am scared that if they ask me why don't I have any assessment for the 1 year experience that I am claiming from EA they might also reject my visa application. It was the advise of an immigration agent too that I should not risk it.


Not submitting EOI for fear of rejection is the most stupidest thing I have heard on this board so far. You submit EOI at 55, then you may get a state nom to lodge Visa. Fear of rejection and not submission is a total waste of your time and chance. 

People got 4-5 years of their work experience rejected and now sitting in Aus with a PR. You should fire your immi agent.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ibbz87 said:


> well it was your own decision to go for EA experience assessment and once they have rejected one year from it then yes it is a risk sure but there are numerous people on this forum who have claimed the work exp successfully from DIBP given that they had enough documentation to back it up.
> it clearly says on EA'S website that employment assessment is optional service and unlike acs it is not mandatory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I think ACS is mandatory for Comp sci and IT, for rest of all streanms of engineering EA is mandatory.

If its NOT mandatory, why they ask Skills assessment in EOI?


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> well it was your own decision to go for EA experience assessment and once they have rejected one year from it then yes it is a risk sure but there are numerous people on this forum who have claimed the work exp successfully from DIBP given that they had enough documentation to back it up.
> it clearly says on EA'S website that employment assessment is optional service and unlike acs it is not mandatory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


DIBP will just ask the same documentation that EA needs in the work exp assessment right? Reference letter, payslips, superannuation statements.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Not submitting EOI for fear of rejection is the most stupidest thing I have heard on this board so far. You submit EOI at 55, then you may get a state nom to lodge Visa. Fear of rejection and not submission is a total waste of your time and chance.
> 
> People got 4-5 years of their work experience rejected and now sitting in Aus with a PR. You should fire your immi agent.


I was talking about Visa 189 alone. Once EA rejected my claim, I submitted EoI for Visa 190 and been sitting there since July 2016 until now.

Choose your words appropriately.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I think ACS is mandatory for Comp sci and IT, for rest of all streanms of engineering EA is mandatory.
> 
> If its NOT mandatory, why they ask Skills assessment in EOI?


skills assessment and employment assessment are 2 separate things.
skills assessment is mandatory for sure

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

KennyP said:


> DIBP will just ask the same documentation that EA needs in the work exp assessment right? Reference letter, payslips, superannuation statements.


If you are not claiming work experience points, DIBP will not ask for anything. I have 7 employment on SkillSelect, I have no payslip or anything as I have marked all of them not relevant.



KennyP said:


> I was talking about Visa 189 alone. Once EA rejected my claim, I submitted EoI for Visa 190 and been sitting there since July 2016 until now.
> 
> Choose your words appropriately.


Mate you didn't mention 189 in your post and people are not supposed to assume it. I am trying to help, no need to be rude.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ibbz87 said:


> skills assessment and employment assessment are 2 separate things.
> skills assessment is mandatory for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I know that, So you mean to say that if one have more than 10+years of experience its better to skip WE assessment?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I know that, So you mean to say that if one have more than 10+years of experience its better to skip WE assessment?


if you have enough documentation to prove it then why skip it?
have it assessed from EA as it would not harm you but if you dont want it, its purly your own choice.
you can claim those 10 years with dibp without ea employment assessment but you would need skills assessment irrespective of any scenerio.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ibbz87 said:


> if you have enough documentation to prove it then why skip it?
> have it assessed from EA as it would not harm you but if you dont want it, its purly your own choice.
> you can claim those 10 years with dibp without ea employment assessment but you would need skills assessment irrespective of any scenerio.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


but,I have seen cases, where CO is stressing why they dint go for RSE?

Its always better to go for RSE, to know what is aptly required for visa processing through skill assessment bodies


----------



## Zest-for-life (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear mates

My query is related to change in name of my father in all my qualification documents and for that i have furnished an affidavit which i am going to upload on vetassess. 

My question is should i also attach my father?s Death certificate since he is deceased to support my affidavit especially when i mentioned therein that he is deceased and also his correct name appears in that document?

My 2nd query is related to file size of my payslips whose size is 7mb. Max size allowed is 5mb. I am not allowed to compress it by vetassess. In that case what should i do?

3rd query is related to Qualifucation doc which is secondary education certificate. Though i have entered all the details of my qualifications up to graduation. But they consider Qualification starting from Higher secondary and require verified copies accordingly up to graduation. Do you think i should also upload my secondary school certificate too in the upload section?


----------



## hscheema (Feb 20, 2017)

Dear All,

I have a confusion in understanding the ACS results, I have no gaps in my jobs, I spent 49 months and 9 Days in the first four Job positions I served, while it turns out to be just 47 months as per ACS calculations. While remaining 11 months are calculated correctly.

I applied for ACS considering the fact that I have completed 5 years in employment and after certain deductions I will meet the minimum criteria of 3 years. But I am afraid with this mismatch, it is going to impact my overall process as I am left with just 2 years and 10 months.

Please suggest.

If I fill in EOI under 190 Visa, my points would be 60 without my experience and 65 with experience, Will my experience be considered there separately , over-ruling the ACS calculations ? or It will abide by ACS ?


----------



## Zest-for-life (Feb 19, 2017)

Awaiting reply from any senior member please. I would really appreciate some help in my above queries.


----------



## Zest-for-life (Feb 19, 2017)

Zest-for-life said:


> Dear mates
> 
> My query is related to change in name of my father in all my qualification documents and for that i have furnished an affidavit which i am going to upload on vetassess.
> 
> ...





Zest-for-life said:


> Awaiting reply from any senior member please. I would really appreciate some help in my above queries.


Would really really appreciate if one could respond to these queries please.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Zest-for-life said:


> Dear mates
> 
> My query is related to change in name of my father in all my qualification documents and for that i have furnished an affidavit which i am going to upload on vetassess.
> 
> ...


*Its better to upload *


----------



## Bitoy (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi everyone
Im newbie, I would like to know if someone already done with their skill Assessment from EA and advice as Engineering Technologist. Im graduate of bs in electronics and communication engineering with 16 years of work experience in production/plant engineer.
I would like to know the AQF level that EA had given
Thanks


----------



## naveen0630 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Ielts 6*



Adephagous said:


> Thanx twister...actually I was a little apprehensive as I have an experience in the skill which is about 5 years old...
> 
> Also another point is that during my visa application in case I have a positive skill assessment, will the fact that I do not have current work experience count as a negative. I have checked with the new point system which will come into effect in July, 2011. I qualify with 65 points which include 20 points for an IELTS score of 8.:confused2:


Hi

Is IELTS score of 6 enough for engineers australia

Thanks


----------



## Zest-for-life (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you very much for your help. Thanks again.


----------



## JD_Civil (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello friends,
I need to know information from all of you that,
If I am applying as a Civil Engineer for Skill Assessment does I require work experience?
As I am not having work experience related to Civil Engineering after completion of Masters in CIvil Engineering.
If I show work experience of 1 year and I don't want to claim points related to work experience then does EA or DIBP check or verify with employer
Awaiting ur reply...


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi mates, I want to skip EAs employment assessment but planned assessing it with DIPB but How do I claim this point with NSW? Since that experience point is supposed to boost me to 60points without SS 5point( I wound now be 55 points without experience point)....pls advice me.


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Heap thanks Brother,
> 
> I fall under Washington accord. Do I still need to submit CDR.
> 
> ...




Hi Eliiyas, 

I am exactly in the same boat as you. 
My husband will be applying for Software Engg, We want to claim my 5 points . I am an electrical n electronics engg (2002) passout, with four yr work ex till 2006.

Did u get a clarity.. Did u apply for assessment for your wife? Eagerly waiting for your response.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Maggi23 said:


> Hi Eliiyas,
> 
> I am exactly in the same boat as you.
> My husband will be applying for Software Engg, We want to claim my 5 points . I am an electrical n electronics engg (2002) passout, with four yr work ex till 2006.
> ...


You need your occupation assessed only for 5 Spouse points.

If you are thinking of applying yourselves and want to claim points for work experience, then only you will need work experience assessment. Your occupation whether you get Electrical or Electronics Engg or Engineering Technologist - 233914, they are all in SOL. Hence, your husband will be able to claim 5 Spouse points from you.

You will also need Competent English or IELTS level 6+in all bands.

http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You need your occupation assessed only for 5 Spouse points.
> 
> If you are thinking of applying yourselves and want to claim points for work experience, then only you will need work experience assessment. Your occupation whether you get Electrical or Electronics Engg or Engineering Technologist - 233914, they are all in SOL. Hence, your husband will be able to claim 5 Spouse points from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You need your occupation assessed only for 5 Spouse points.
> 
> If you are thinking of applying yourselves and want to claim points for work experience, then only you will need work experience assessment. Your occupation whether you get Electrical or Electronics Engg or Engineering Technologist - 233914, they are all in SOL. Hence, your husband will be able to claim 5 Spouse points from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Maggi23 said:


> Thanks so much zaback21,
> 
> Really appreciate your response.
> I have already given IELTS with 7+ points in each.
> ...


Unfortunately yes. 



Maggi23 said:


> Hi again
> 
> I also wanted to ask if we can colour scan the original documents and send them to EA or do we need *transcripts *from the UNI?
> IF coloured scans work.. do they need to be notarized?
> Thanks


Colour scan copy is fine for EA. If they are black and white or scan of a photocopy or not in English, then it needs to be notarized and then scanned unless the certificate in original is issued in Black and White.

By transcripts I am guessing you are asking whether you need to send paper copies to EA, well you are not required. Scan is fine, make sure they are 300 dpi.

This forum has lot more info and people to help you out with regarding CDR and stuff. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-522.html

And make sure you do Fast Track, else assessment will take 5-6 months.


----------



## Rizzyboy (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello members!

I'm an aspirant for 189 subclass, i'm currently working as a 'Project Engineer' in Kuwait from last 3 years. I want to apply as 'Electrial Engineer'.

I have done my bachelors as 'Electrical & Electronics' Engineering and Masters from UK in "Control and Electronics'.

My questions are:

1. Can i get assess from EA only my relevant qualification, which is Bachelors in Electrical&Electronics? And, not bother to claim points or get assesed my Master degree?

2. Background of my company is related to Architecture, but my occupation on my Visa as well as Offer letter is 'Electrical Engineer'. Does my company's background matter while assessing my experience?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rizzyboy said:


> Hello members!
> 
> I'm an aspirant for 189 subclass, i'm currently working as a 'Project Engineer' in Kuwait from last 3 years. I want to apply as 'Electrial Engineer'.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can only get your degree assessed and it will be much quicker too.

1. If your Masters is related to Electrical Engineering, make sure you put it as then you will have more chance to get assessed as Electrical Engineer instead of Engineering Technologist.

2.Well it doesn't matter as long as your work is in Electrical Engineering. But I guess you are not assessing your work experience so no need to progress on that and hence irrelevant.

Your Masters and Bachelor combined looks more towards Electronics than Electrical unless you can write a good CDR and Career Episodes specifying your job and explain why Electrical is your field.

There are people who got assessed twice by applying twice. Hence, e.g., you may be able to get assessed as both Electrical and Electronics and can submit two EOI. But that's a different story. 

For now I guess, you want Electrical Engineering.


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Unfortunately yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton. Really appreciate your response


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Unfortunately yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, wil do fast track once CDR is ready.
CDR is looking like a painful thing. 

Also any specific regions one must chose if one goes for 190 ...or any is fine . I mean it does give an option of ANY.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Maggi23 said:


> Thanks, wil do fast track once CDR is ready.
> CDR is looking like a painful thing.
> 
> Also any specific regions one must chose if one goes for 190 ...or any is fine . I mean it does give an option of ANY.


Any is fine, people got invited with Any contrary to popular opinion on this board. 

Only NSW doesn't have any requirements except higher pointers are invited first.

Rest of states/territories each has its own requirements and you need to apply to them individually and ask for approval first.

https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Maggi23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, wil do fast track once CDR is ready.
> ...


@zaback and everyone, I just have pay slip s, bank statement and offer letter, will this be enough to claim experience points with EA without tax receipt or tax statement.


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Any is fine, people got invited with Any contrary to popular opinion on this board.
> 
> Only NSW doesn't have any requirements except higher pointers are invited first.
> 
> ...



Thanks again.

I really need some help with my CDR. 
I dont have my project reports with me (the ones i Passed out from college) - Its been like 15 yrs  ... How to make the career episodes. 

Also i quit my job in 2006 as a telecom engg..  

any suggestions - should i make the CE based on college or work. 

I just want to claim 5 spouse points... not getting my work exp assessed as suggested here on the gp that that is not reqd.


I looked for some samples here for CDR... anyone having exp who has had a successful assessment with the CDR from EA, can you pls share yours. 
Thanks.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I want to apply under 233311	(Electrical Engineer)
Can you please clarify my following doubts-

1.I hold post graduate diploma in electrical engineering (nba accredited)and the same qualifies under washington accord but my bachelors degree is not at all related to electrical engineering.Can I only have the assessment of pg diploma or do I need to send both bachelor degree(non relevant field) and pg diploma?

2.Is there any work experience required for engineers australia assessment if I go by Washington accord path?

3.Any guess if my Pg diploma will be taken equivlent to bachelors or masters?

3.Is it better for me to apply under 312311(Electrical Engineering draftesperson) or 233311	(Electrical Engineer)?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to apply under 233311	(Electrical Engineer)
> Can you please clarify my following doubts-
> ...


This thread will help you : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-562.html

And this booklet: https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf

Anyway:

1. Whether you get Electrical Engineering under Washington Accord Level or 233914 Engineering Technologist depends totally on your CDR and Career Episodes(CE). The booklet will answer what you need. You can send whatever you think will strengthen your case.

2. EA doesn't require work exp for its assessment. Only CDR and CE.

3. Honestly it may sound harsh, but you will probably be given no point for education. You may get it if you write very good CDR and CE.

4. It again depends what you can write in your CDR and CE.


----------



## pratik.sanghvi (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi,
I have few questions
1. i Have a Chemical Engg (Btech- which doesn't fall under any accord), After my graduation i am working as a Software Engineer (4 Years) which is not related to engg. So my question is should i apply skilss assessment through ACS or EA as its very confusing, different people are telling different things. Can some body help?

2. I will complete my Post graduation Diploma in Data Analytics next month ( i haven't stopped working as Software Engineer,so no work ex as Data Analyst).So now what i have to do apply in ACS or still it will be EA?

3. Will i get any additional points for masters?
4. If i go through EA (i am not sure) then i have to mention both degrees or any one is fine? and i understand that i have to prepare CDR for chemical engg thing?Right??


----------



## pratik.sanghvi (Apr 7, 2017)

pratik.sanghvi said:


> Hi,
> I have few questions
> 1. i Have a Chemical Engg (Btech- which doesn't fall under any accord), After my graduation i am working as a Software Engineer (4 Years) which is not related to engg. So my question is should i apply skilss assessment through ACS or EA as its very confusing, different people are telling different things. Can some body help?
> 
> ...



5. Is the below break up correct??

Age:30 points
IELTS: 10 points
Education: Btech"= :15 points
PGDDA:5 points
state sponsorship 5 points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pratik.sanghvi said:


> Hi,
> I have few questions
> 1. i Have a Chemical Engg (Btech- which doesn't fall under any accord), After my graduation i am working as a Software Engineer (4 Years) which is not related to engg. So my question is should i apply skilss assessment through ACS or EA as its very confusing, different people are telling different things. Can some body help?
> 
> ...


This two thread will help you answer a lot of your questions

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1247281-educational-assessment.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia-engineering-cdr-path-questions.html


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

pratik.sanghvi said:


> Hi,
> I have few questions
> 1. i Have a Chemical Engg (Btech- which doesn't fall under any accord), After my graduation i am working as a Software Engineer (4 Years) which is not related to engg. So my question is should i apply skilss assessment through ACS or EA as its very confusing, different people are telling different things. Can some body help?
> 
> ...


RPL is the way with EA as your degree and field of work differs


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> RPL is the way with EA as your degree and field of work differs


What is RPL? my friend has petroleum eng. degree but has worked in corrosion eng/ process eng. 

Can he apply for corrosion or something based on his experience? (obviously not as petroleum)


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ammarmp said:


> What is RPL? my friend has petroleum eng. degree but has worked in corrosion eng/ process eng.
> 
> 
> 
> Can he apply for corrosion or something based on his experience? (obviously not as petroleum)




Recognition Prior Learning 
Path is used when one's degree differs from field of work
Experience gained matters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple_msc (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, i send my documents to ACS assessment last week.. still it is in stage 1. 
I am really worried.. 
Please help me with this.. i completed my 2 year post graduate diploma in computer applications in 2001 ( part time) and later i did Bachelor in Psychology ( non ICT)and completed in 2005 ( part time).
I STARTED TO WORK AS SOFTWARE ENGINEER FROM 2005 TO TILL DATE.
In 2007 i completed my masters in computer Applications (MCA- part time).. In total i have 12 years of experience.. But i am worried that how many years ACS is going to deduct from mine.. anyone can help... 
And normaly how long will take for ACS outcome..
Tks


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Recognition Prior Learning
> 
> Path is used when one's degree differs from field of work
> Experience gained matters
> ...


So this way he will get points for his exp but not his degree? what is the ANZCO code for that?

this is the first time I am hearing this. Can you direct me to the page or something. My friend is interested in applying but his 8 year experience is not in petroleum but rather in a different field. 

Appreciate your guidance on this


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Apple_msc said:


> Hello everyone, i send my documents to ACS assessment last week.. still it is in stage 1.
> I am really worried..
> Please help me with this.. i completed my 2 year post graduate diploma in computer applications in 2001 ( part time) and later i did Bachelor in Psychology ( non ICT)and completed in 2005 ( part time).
> I STARTED TO WORK AS SOFTWARE ENGINEER FROM 2005 TO TILL DATE.
> ...


Usually ACS takes about a month. But I don't know how long it stays in Stage 1.


----------



## Apple_msc (Apr 9, 2017)

Usually ACS takes about a month. But I don't know how long it stays in Stage 1.[/QUOTE]

Hi... thanks for your kind gesture... 
Any idea about how many years they are going to deduct from mu experience


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Apple_msc said:


> Hi... thanks for your kind gesture...
> Any idea about how many years they are going to deduct from mu experience


That I can't tell. Can be anywhere from 2-6 years. May be 4 looking at your education.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ammarmp said:


> So this way he will get points for his exp but not his degree? what is the ANZCO code for that?
> 
> this is the first time I am hearing this. Can you direct me to the page or something. My friend is interested in applying but his 8 year experience is not in petroleum but rather in a different field.
> 
> Appreciate your guidance on this




Check EA site or mail them to get details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhay.d (May 13, 2017)

*Enginners Australia Skill Assessment*

Hello Everyone,

I am planning for Australian PR so need some guidance in that regards. I have done Engineering in Electronics & Communications , and have 8 years & 9 months of work experience in Telecom Engineering. I completed 31 years Age in Jan'2017. I am planning to go for skill assessment with Engineers' Australia as "Telecom Engineer".

With above details my point break-up is coming at:
Age - 30 Points
Education - 15 Points
Experience - 15 points (8+).

Will there be any deduction of points, even though i have same Engineering degree and relevant Experience, if yes how many points can be deducted by EA?
I am yet to take my IELTS exam.

I am planning to not use any agent and self-prepare the documents. Will that be ok or it can get complicated?


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have a degree in biomedical engineering and 2 years and 10 months work experience and I need to get the engineers australia assessment.

Can I apply for both skill assessment and employment right away or is it better to wait two more months to apply for 3 years work experience so I could claim 5 points in my EOI.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Abhay.d said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning for Australian PR so need some guidance in that regards. I have done Engineering in Electronics & Communications , and have 8 years & 9 months of work experience in Telecom Engineering. I completed 31 years Age in Jan'2017. I am planning to go for skill assessment with Engineers' Australia as "Telecom Engineer".
> 
> ...


EA dont deduct any points.
You can do it on your own, not so complicated. Especially if you are single)


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi guys

For the purpose of getting my skills assessed quickly with EA I have a question with regards to CDR career episodes.

It is required for career episodes, that are based on work experience, to be supported by evidence. Now, 2 of my CE's are based on undergraduate work (1: A project for a company as a obligatory subject by university and 2: My final graduation thesis I wrote for a company). Because they took place during my studies I will not present any evidence.

Those CE's are more of a hybrid of both work and university course work. Is it necessary to provide any evidence?


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

I am wondering, either Engineers Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule engineers Australia booklet then please just let me?

Please give your opinion? 
Thnak you. 


Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

I recently applied for my MSA assessment under the Washington accord path and it got rejected because according to them my certificate does fall under it. But i also got the 476 which requires your certificate to be under the Washington accord or it should be from a list of universities from different countries. Now as my university is not from that list and it is accredited by ABET, I assumed that it was under the Washington accord and that is why I got the 476 grant. Can someone explain to me if I'm failing to understand something and if there is something I can do apart from writing the CDR?I was thinking of mailing them and asking them the same question but got scared thinking what if it backfires and they cancel the 476 grant! btw I did my bachelors in Civil Engineering from Abu Dhabi University from the United Arab Emirates


----------



## UKStructEng (May 30, 2017)

*EA Skills Assessment*

Hello,

I hope someone is able to help me.

I'm about to submit my application to Engineers Australia but I would like to make sure that I am on the right track and will be paying for the correct requirements. 

The visa I would like to apply for is the Skilled Independent Subclass 189 Visa.

I intend to use my work experience (15 years +) in order to gain the necessary 60points to qualify. 

My questions are:

1) Do I need to pay for both below:
(a) Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment $330.00 
(b)Application for Assessment of Professional Engineering Qualification (Washington Accord) $400.00 

2) I recently sat for my CAE (Cambridge Advanced Examination) which I understand is accepted for my English qualification. I need at least 200 marks in each section to achieve Superior English (20 marks). However in once section I scored 199 marks (total average is 207). My question is how strict are they is looking at the marks considering I am only 1 mark short of 200. If I fall in the Proficient English category - the level below, I only get 10 marks which means that I get a total of 55 points and I would not qualify for the visa. I only need 15 marks really to qualify so I'm not sure if I should proceed with the application and pay the huge sums or do I have to resit the exam.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andres2017 (Jul 2, 2017)

Abdo2020 said:


> krrish123 said:
> 
> 
> > You have asked what other documents do you need to keep for DIBP along with your outcome letter. Firstly, could we know what detailed docs u provided to EA
> ...



Hello,

Did you need to submit your registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority of your country?

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Andres2017 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you need to submit your registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority of your country?
> 
> Thanks


If you have one in your country, submit it under CPD.


----------



## Andres2017 (Jul 2, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Andres2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Hello, I was just wondering if this professional registration is compulsory in order to have a positive result for my skill assessment from engineers Australia?...it appears in the check list documentation in the booklet...

Thanks again


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Andres2017 said:


> Hello, I was just wondering if this professional registration is compulsory in order to have a positive result for my skill assessment from engineers Australia?...it appears in the check list documentation in the booklet...
> 
> Thanks again


Professional registration in CDR will boost the impression of a professional engineer.
many applicants do not hold one, but highly recommended.


----------



## Monise (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum. I am looking to apply for skill assessment to apply for visa 189 or 190. I graduated from UK university in Master in Engineering Control systems and a Bachelor degree in Electrical & electronic Engineering. I am planning to apply Skill assessment through washington accord since it appears my qualification is accredited by Engineering council UK. 

My problem is I did not work as engineer. I have been working in bank for past 4 years. However i wish to use my qualification and do not plan to claim any relevant working experience as I do not have it. 

My question are as follows

1) Do i need put working experience in my resume ? Can i just put emphasis on my education with more details on my final year project for both master and bachelor ? Will it look weird if i dont put any working experience in my resume although i am already 30 years old ?
2) If I do put working experience, will it jeopardise my skill assessment if i put that i am working in a bank ?

Looking forward for input from experts in the forum.


----------



## Andres2017 (Jul 2, 2017)

Monise said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I am looking to apply for skill assessment to apply for visa 189 or 190. I graduated from UK university in Master in Engineering Control systems and a Bachelor degree in Electrical & electronic Engineering. I am planning to apply Skill assessment through washington accord since it appears my qualification is accredited by Engineering council UK.
> 
> ...


Hi Monise,

I curretly live in sydney and am working in my skill assessment as an professional electronics engineer because I need to submit the documentation next week. My path assessment is different to yours since my bachelor degree country is not part of any internation agreement. However I think I might help you a bit.

As you need to be assessed according to your bachelor degree and not in your experience, you dont need to provide experience related to electronics engineering area. Therefore having a positive assessment from Engineers australia wont be a issue for you.

On the other hand, if you want to increase your points in order to apply to 189 or 190, you need to prove your experince as engineer, and most probably your background in banking might not be helpful for it. Therefore, you most probably might not able to claim point in this part.

Either way, I think you have high change of applying for your 189 or 190 and have a positive outcome.

Get in contact with engineer australia, and try to speak with Nethan as he is very helpful and kind to solve any question related to your skill assessment.

enginners australia 
Phone:+61 2 6270 6555

Toll Free:1300 653 113

Also, download the next booklet pdf and read the whole A and B sections to understand better the whole process.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/resource-centre/resource/msa-booklet

I Hope it can be helpful


----------



## Monise (Jul 9, 2017)

*Sa*



Andres2017 said:


> Hi Monise,
> 
> I curretly live in sydney and am working in my skill assessment as an professional electronics engineer because I need to submit the documentation next week. My path assessment is different to yours since my bachelor degree country is not part of any internation agreement. However I think I might help you a bit.
> 
> ...


THanks for your reply. Yes, i want to be assessed only based on my qualification. Are you suggesting not to put any work experience in my resume ? Will it creates doubt why a 30 year old candidate doesnt have any work experience in the resume ?

Also, considering im using a master in control system and E&E for bachelor. 
Will I end up getting Electrical or electronic engineer or Plant engineer as my occupation from skill assessment? What can i do to make EA to assess me to either Electrical or Electronic engineer?


----------



## Monise (Jul 9, 2017)

Andres2017 said:


> Hi Monise,
> 
> I curretly live in sydney and am working in my skill assessment as an professional electronics engineer because I need to submit the documentation next week. My path assessment is different to yours since my bachelor degree country is not part of any internation agreement. However I think I might help you a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 

Yes i am aiming for only qualification assessment. Hence, i am asking if it will be weird if i do not put any working experience in my resume. Or will it be ok for me to disclose that i am working in a bank ? will it jeopardise their assessment on me ? 

Another thing is , will EA check with university on the final year project which we did for our bachelor or master degree ?


----------



## jau84 (Mar 26, 2017)

I want to assess work experience with EA for my PR. My direct manager agreed to provide me with statutory declaration with details of my duties as I do not want to get HR involved at this stage.
Please do you think the SD will be accepted for claiming exp points. I have my employment letter, bank statement, pension records and tax. I also want to scan and attach my manager's official business card too with the declaration.

Dear good forum members, what is your suggestion.


----------



## shabk74 (Aug 30, 2017)

Dear Zaback,

Do we need transcripts from my university for the EA assessment? I did Bachelors of Engineering (Computer Science) in 2001 from an Indian university. India joined the Washington Accord in 2014, so confused about this.


----------



## Murtuzashareefmohammed (Oct 7, 2017)

I am an I.T (INFORMATION AND TECHNOLOGY ) engineer of 2014 passout .I camr to australia on a student visa currently pursuing my masters .a friend of mine had suggested me an consultant i.e. Think higher consultant whos owner is Aneel khowaja.He says me that since i had electrical subjects too in my engineering.So , i can get my degree assessed as electronics engineer or engineering technologist . He even said me that he will be preparing the CDR report .I want to ask everyone here that how far its true ?as im not having any work experience in the field of electronics .please i request everyone to kindly leave their advices on it ...ur help would be highly appriciated


----------



## BilalAAhmed (Oct 28, 2017)

I was planning to apply for Australian Skilled worker immigration under the occupation of Materials Engineer.
I did my BE. Mechanical Engineering from Pakistan where in my final year project I worked on laser surface modification of tool steel. I did my Masters in Materials and Surface engineering from Pakistan followed by a work experience of 1.5 years at a failure analysis center affiliated with a university in Pakistan.
Currently, I am doing my P.HD in Mechanical Engineering with specialization in Materials and Manufacturing.
Could you guide me that whether I shall apply for skills assessment as a mechanical engineer or Materials engineer and is there any mandatory work experience requirement?
Thanks
Bilal


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,
I Submitted my CDR for Civil engineer and got assessed as an engineering technologist.Officer told it because of lack of experience(I don't have any) and back papers(supplementary/transcript).Does anyone have a similar experience?

Is any chance for to get assessed as civil engineer If I apply for an Informal review?


----------



## civilian232 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi
I am a Telecommunications Engineer. I have already got my qualification assessed from Engineers Australia. It is equivalent to Masters Degree as per AQF level. My EOI points breakdown is as follows:

Age: 30
Qualification: 15
PTE: 20
Experience: 10
Total = 75

Now I have already got the invitation for 189 and 190 (NSW). The question I want to ask is:

I haven't assessed my Experience from EA, however, my qualification/skill assessment included two CDRs which were based on my work experience. Should I go for work experience assessment from EA? The only fear I have about this is that EA will reduce my work experience (as Trainee Engineer) by one year by stating that I did not received market competitive salary for engineers at that time. Also, I do not have Retirement contribution statement reports for that one year as the employer wasn't registered with the concerned government department at that time...

Could you please share your opinion on this matter... Which visa should I opt for and should I assess my work experience from Engineers Australia ?


----------



## Parii522# (Apr 17, 2018)

*MSA-Timelines*



civilian232 said:


> Hi
> I am a Telecommunications Engineer. I have already got my qualification assessed from Engineers Australia. It is equivalent to Masters Degree as per AQF level. My EOI points breakdown is as follows:
> 
> Age: 30
> ...


Hi .. As you have got ur assessment done from EA. Can you guide me regarding timelines of skill assessment by Engineers Australia.( Env Engineer from India with 10 yrs of relevant exp)

I applied on 18-05-18 under for CDR+RSA fast track mode... but have not got any mail or notification on assignment of case officer... After raising my concern on portal.. I got to see 'assessment in progress' on 19-06-18.. But don't know the exact status..


In Fast track mode, they say the case officer is provided in 21 days of time.. though same did not happen in my case. Should I go for reimbursement of fees, I applied for fast track... 

please guide !!thanks


----------



## civilian232 (Apr 16, 2018)

Parii522# said:


> Hi .. As you have got ur assessment done from EA. Can you guide me regarding timelines of skill assessment by Engineers Australia.( Env Engineer from India with 10 yrs of relevant exp)
> 
> I applied on 18-05-18 under for CDR+RSA fast track mode... but have not got any mail or notification on assignment of case officer... After raising my concern on portal.. I got to see 'assessment in progress' on 19-06-18.. But don't know the exact status..
> 
> ...


I also faced the same problem and, then, got my assessment in around 2 months (fast track and new CDRs), but I didn't ask for fee reimbursement. You should first get your assessment done and then decide as you wish..


----------

